# is a BMW X5's third row too puny for UberXL?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone that has done XL and been in an X5, at least... please chime in!

Thanks!

PS for dedicated XL use, not occasionally


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd prefer an MDX comfort wise. Easier to get in and out of as well. Still qualifies Select too.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

occupant said:


> I'd prefer an MDX comfort wise. Easier to get in and out of as well. Still qualifies Select too.


Nah I'm looking at far older ones.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Is Mercedes ML any better 3rd-row wise?


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

For similar money consider a Suburban. It and the Expedition EL / Navigator L have way better third row legroom than any other make.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't drive XL just select but from the XL drivers I"ve talked to most say they rarely ever use the 3rd row and that most people that order XL either have extra luggage or just don't want to be in a Sub Compact but don't want to pay for Select .
I was putting a lot of thought into the 3rd row comfort and then I realized that XL rates are still pretty low and if they need the 3rd row they probably would put the smaller members of the group back there . I also decided that I don't care if the 3rd row is comfortable for them or not . Most rides are under 30 minutes
I've been eyeing some XL/Select vehicles and doing a good amount of research .

I'm a huge BMW fanboy but I wouldn't get the X5 because it's not the 3rd row that's the issue it's how small the 2nd row is with the 3rd row option . Acura MDX is much better it will also be far more reliable (BMW SUVs are kind of crap especially the V8 models ) and get better gas mileage .
Another good option is a Lincoln MKT just get it without the EcoBoost engine and get FWD instead of AWD . You'll get close to 20mpg with the 6cyl non turbo FWD model .

More then likely if I go for a car that qualifies for select and XL it will be an MDX or the MKT with EcoBoost and AWD (because I like power and AWD is good for mountain driving in Denver)

The Suburbans and Navigators will give the most rooms but I just don't care for those cars . If was doing UberBlack and UberSUV that would be another story but just to do XL Select it's not worth it .

And if you're looking just to do XL get a cheap Dodge Caravan for under $5k easy to work on , pretty reliable and stow and go seating is nice for anytime you need to haul stuff (not for pax but personal hauling lol)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lincoln Navigator L said:


> For similar money consider a Suburban. It and the Expedition EL / Navigator L have way better third row legroom than any other make.


Lies....There's also that Behemoth known as the Ford Excursion (although how people manage to drive it on city roads is anyone's guess)

And yeah I know

Navigator and Escalade for posh huge interiors
Expedition for more prole (barely so if in the puzzlingly named Eddie Bauer trim)
Suburban is kinda meh until 2006 though

MDX seems nice, though no clue on who's favoured in the Honda car reliability vs American pickup platform reliability match

But X5 is... well, familiar. Familiar 6 engine, familiar diesel engine, familiar with maintenance and fairly well-tooled to work on em... plus they're badazz lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I don't drive XL just select but from the XL drivers I"ve talked to most say they rarely ever use the 3rd row and that most people that order XL either have extra luggage or just don't want to be in a Sub Compact but don't want to pay for Select .
> I was putting a lot of thought into the 3rd row comfort and then I realized that XL rates are still pretty low and if they need the 3rd row they probably would put the smaller members of the group back there . I also decided that I don't care if the 3rd row is comfortable for them or not . Most rides are under 30 minutes
> I've been eyeing some XL/Select vehicles and doing a good amount of research .
> 
> ...


Maaan a Caravan for $5k is a travesty.... for $5k I'd prolly cave and get an Escalade.

Thing is, I've no interest in spending $5k.... more like 3.5

Plus I just blew like $500 on stuff to redo the 335d's entire front suspension... don't wanna go too crazy and run out of cash to burn through if need be


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Plus it can't be silver.... silver SUVs are just so soccer mom....


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lies....There's also that Behemoth known as the Ford Excursion (although how people manage to drive it on city roads is anyone's guess)


The Excursion is too old, at least for Las Vegas. I understand there are markets in which older vehicles are permitted.

I've had 6 riders plus 6 big suitcases all fit comfortably in my ride, on multiple occasions. An X5 would not have been up to the task.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Our market allows 15 years past model year



Lincoln Navigator L said:


> The Excursion is too old, at least for Las Vegas. I understand there are markets in which older vehicles are permitted.
> 
> I've had 6 riders plus 6 big suitcases all fit comfortably in my ride, on multiple occasions. An X5 would not have been up to the task.


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Our market allows 15 years past model year


In that case, $4000 2004 Escalade ESV all the way. It's mechanically simple, parts are cheap and readily available, and it's better than any minivan regarding comfort and style, even if just barely.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lincoln Navigator L said:


> In that case, $4000 2004 Escalade ESV all the way. It's mechanically simple, parts are cheap and readily available, and it's better than any minivan regarding comfort and style, even if just barely.


Which pretty much sums up the local Craigslist unicorn.... or one of em

The others being the 3500 MDX or X5, the 3k Navigator, the 2500 Expedition or the oddball 100kmi car.

Well... that and they gotta have nice non-ratty interiors in best trims available (srsly, what's up with the greyish rounded bench seat epidemic??? Looks lile a deathly pallid version of the schoolbus or something....On cars that we KNOW come in gorgeous white beige and black leather trims with GOOD seating?????)

Not for pax, screw pax, but for moi.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I just gotta wonder how they stack up against one another on life expectancy

What's got more life in it???

An X5 with 150k?
An MDX at 170k?
F150-based with 160k?
Silverado-based with 150k?
F150-based with 200+k, but engine and ****** swapped??? Or is the number of those indicative that that year sucked for Ford platforms???

Well if I find a bimmer with 125k and fresh smog, I'm jumping on that.... but otherwise, big huge "????"


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

See I was thinking 2007 and newer since that's the requirement for select. If you want a cheap xl car get a $1500 caravan lol 

I just don't think xl rates are high enough to run an x5 that requires premium gas as well as being thirsty for it. 

Im in the process of doing my front suspension on my 335 also. All new end links, strut mounts, crushing, etc.. (did struts and springs last year)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> See I was thinking 2007 and newer since that's the requirement for select. If you want a cheap xl car get a $1500 caravan lol
> 
> I just don't think xl rates are high enough to run an x5 that requires premium gas as well as being thirsty for it.
> 
> Im in the process of doing my front suspension on my 335 also. All new end links, strut mounts, crushing, etc.. (did struts and springs last year)


All 6 arms, German made, and some minor related parts cost me like $340....+$8 overnight shopping from Colorado

Now all left is to see if they actually show up

Though about M3 kit, but figured last thing I need is more negative camber so she can eat 4 tires per meal instead of 2

Which ones did you go with?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Select here's about to turn the page to 2009...which ain't exactly the same ballpark as 2001-2002 no more

Plus there's that Lyft Plus trick... 


Plus I need two cars if I wanna keep my main ride seaworthy for a good long time, yet not get gouged on it .... and I do h a be two cars, but my old one is a'96 that ain't fooling anyone....


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I just gotta wonder how they stack up against one another on life expectancy
> 
> What's got more life in it???
> 
> ...


X5 and MDX parts will cost more than Chevy and Ford parts. There's a Ford V8 from 10-15 years ago which has really difficult to change spark plugs. The MDX could be trouble because it's an Odyssey in different dress, and its transmission is notoriously unreliable. Lots of anecdotal evidence points to Chevy trucks going 300k+ miles reliably.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Depending on when your vehicle ages out in the market you are in, I can advise 2 vehicles that are dependable, domestic (read cheaper to maintain & repair) and get much better mileage than all the full size V8 suvs. Either the Ford Taurus X crossover (2008-9) or the Ford Flex. Both seat 6 passengers + driver (with the middle bench seat) and have a comfortable 3rd row. I'm 6' and I can fit back there, they have a VERY comfortable ride, I get 20 City/25 Highway and they are available in FWD or AWD. Anything foreign would scare me with repair costs. And both are built on the Volvo XC 90 chassis, so they are 5 Star safety rated.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> All 6 arms, German made, and some minor related parts cost me like $340....+$8 overnight shopping from Colorado
> 
> Now all left is to see if they actually show up
> 
> ...


I ordered everything form ECS Tuning I'm awd so I don't have the option to do M parts on the front. 
Where in Colorado did u order the parts from? I'm in Colorado so knowing a good parts source locally would be nice


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

A BMW X5 for Uber?

Oh dear.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberSchmuber said:


> Depending on when your vehicle ages out in the market you are in, I can advise 2 vehicles that are dependable, domestic (read cheaper to maintain & repair) and get much better mileage than all the full size V8 suvs. Either the Ford Taurus X crossover (2008-9) or the Ford Flex. Both seat 6 passengers + driver (with the middle bench seat) and have a comfortable 3rd row. I'm 6' and I can fit back there, they have a VERY comfortable ride, I get 20 City/25 Highway and they are available in FWD or AWD. Anything foreign would scare me with repair costs. And both are built on the Volvo XC 90 chassis, so they are 5 Star safety rated.


So why not just get an XC90 for 3 grand?

Oh wait n/m ... I promised myself to stop driving volvos after age 21... plus we all KNOW it's all goddam Fords Torii and Mondeos underneath anyway


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyway, I have a sneaking suspicion that Ford has had exactly one reputable product in decades keeping it afloat : the F150.

Buying a non-F150-based ford product is sorta akin to dropping the soap in WeHo
....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> A BMW X5 for Uber?
> 
> Oh dear.


Youre forgetting the key emphasis on FOR 3-4 GRAND


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I ordered everything form ECS Tuning I'm awd so I don't have the option to do M parts on the front.
> Where in Colorado did u order the parts from? I'm in Colorado so knowing a good parts source locally would be nice


Some shop called RMEuropean

Shipped out same day as promised, despite 4pm PST order... $8 shipping for OvernightAMGuaranteed, & OnTrac dropped the parcel off at my door in less than 20 hours from clicking submit - not sure exactly when, since I'd just set my alarm to noon

Biggest & fastest $8 delivery I've ever gotten from ANYWHERE

...plus, better organized lists/interface than ECS and FCP


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Youre forgetting the key emphasis on FOR 3-4 GRAND


I shall say it again. With added information.

A BMW X5 for Uber?

Oh dear.

Enjoy the repair bills.....


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Anyway, I have a sneaking suspicion that Ford has had exactly one reputable product in decades keeping it afloat : the F150.
> 
> Buying a non-F150-based ford product is sorta akin to dropping the soap in WeHo
> ....


Ford is doing rather well in Europe.

And they don't sell the F150 in Europe.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> I shall say it again. With added information.
> 
> A BMW X5 for Uber?
> 
> ...


I got two bimmers with >150k mi, and have actually never ever paid for a single pricey repair... my DIY $340 full front suspension overhaul is probably the record


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> Ford is doing rather well in Europe.
> 
> And they don't sell the F150 in Europe.


Nor the EuroFocus or the Mondeo or the horde of diesel-everything here....

Models like Ka Kuga Galaxy and Ecosport ringing any bells? No ? Thought so


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I got two bimmers with >150k mi, and have actually never ever paid for a single pricey repair


2 BMW that you use for Uber? Hope you are driving Uber Black or you are wasting fine cars. I drive my BMW for play and the Ford for pay.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Nor the EuroFocus or the Mondeo or the horde of diesel-everything here....
> 
> Models like Ka Kuga Galaxy and Ecosport ringing any bells? No ? Thought so


You do realise the current Focus and Mondeo are the same car in the US as in Europe?

Hence why the only hybrid Mondeo in Europe is a saloon, which sell in tiny numbers in Europe as nobody wants a non premium badges saloon.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Adieu said:


> I got two bimmers with >150k mi, and have actually never ever paid for a single pricey repair... my DIY $340 full front suspension overhaul is probably the record


Which model of X5 are they?

Because if they aren't both X5's then your point is moot.

You can't say an X5 is great because a 316i was.

Can't say I have ever had to rebuild the suspension on any car, even at over 250k miles.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

An ancient BMW X5 to work on Uber?

Lol.


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

X5 third seat is a joke. Main things to look for are headroom, legroom, and for driver sanity, ease of access. Most SUVs do not have easy access to third row unless if they have captain chairs 2nd row. 

If you're doing full time XL, get a minivan.

Part-time XL or cities where they do not allow XL only, one of the two for reliability/cost reasons:

2004-2006 Suzuki XL7
2007+ Outlander (make sure timing belt has been changed)


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Things to seriously look for is:
*Repair cost's* Who makes the make and model and can you do some repairs yourself? 
*Fuel cost's* Huge difference in price going from regular to premium gas. Also remember that it's only going to go up so expenses are only going to increase. 
*MPG's city/hwy.* I think most people lean more towards the city mpg then the hwy while on the job.

Depending on how your market is but here you're mostly likely to drive further to pick up people requesting an XL then you would an X.

I drove a 2011 Town and Country and it' a very nice vehicle I can get any where from 17-24 mpg depending on where and how I'm working. But 90% of my business is for UberX pax. I think my next vehicle is going to be for X only and a Hybrid.


----------

